# Possible Herpes / staph



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

I have photos! I need help! I have a Nigerian goat (Alice) who got what looked like blisters on her rear. Vet looked at her and said it’s herpes. She was only exposed to a buck for a day, but 2 bucks got at her(same day) so I had to abort pregnancy because the other Buck was an Alpine. About 2 months later (after being exposed to Buck) is when she showed signs of the blisters. It’s been about 2 weeks and it’s going away.

Now my other Nigerian Cali, who kid march 6, 2018 has blisters forming on her udders, they are on the bottom, between the udders. I was milking her and bottle feeding kids. So kids have not been with her. Again Vet says it’s herpes because the same Buck was used. She was exposed to buck October last year. Alice was exposed only for a day in January this year. Now I need to make the buck a wether. Also, now my goats can’t be bred and the offspring (a buck and doe born to Cali) have to be treated the same to prevent spreed of the disease. These are good beautiful goats so having to do that breaks my heart especially if they don’t have herpes. I have read on other forums staph...Vet doesn’t think it’s that. 

Also after Cali kid, her and Alice shared a pen together only. Alice was moved and has been isolated more then 50 feet since she first showed signs.

I just need help if anyone has gone through something similar...I love my goats


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

I took some photos of what it looks like hopefully someone can give me hope


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Wash it twice a day with Chlorhexadine.


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

Goat Town said:


> Wash it twice a day with Chlorhexadine.


Is that a shampoo? Because I use the teat dip before and after milking. Or could I just spray the teat dip in that area as well?


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on what you use for teat dip.


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

I use Chlorhexadine. I bought Bandx shampoo, which has chlorhexaine in it, and have been washing her twice a day. Also have been putting Zinc oxide ointment her. Seems to be helping her


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

I use Chlorhexadine. I bought Bandx shampoo, which has chlorhexaine in it, and have been washing her twice a day. Also have been putting Zinc oxide ointment her. Seems to be helping her


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

The ointment could be holding in moisture, prolonging healing time. We make our hex spray from concentrate so I would mix a higher concentration for staph. Seemed to help. 

Also, we had doe that was more prone to staph for several years and once she got it others did also. She was culled last year for other reasons and crossing fingers, so far so good.

There is a staph cattle vaccine past posters used with success.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

This vaccine
https://www.jefferspet.com/products...84999fa2600f000002b9/5338849a9fa2600f000002da


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

punchiepal said:


> The ointment could be holding in moisture, prolonging healing time. We make our hex spray from concentrate so I would mix a higher concentration for staph. Seemed to help.
> 
> Also, we had doe that was more prone to staph for several years and once she got it others did also. She was culled last year for other reasons and crossing fingers, so far so good.
> 
> There is a staph cattle vaccine past posters used with success.


So it does happen, you can have a goat that can just always get staph infections. Because what Cali has reminded me of what my other goat got last year. I didn't know and it got really bad. This year she's doing good but now this goat looks like she started to get it but it has been going down.

Should I just keep washing her udder twice a day with the shampoo and letting it dry? Not putting the ointment on? I'm going to look into that vaccine because I have also come across that. I also having been giving them Replamin Gel, I've read if they are lacking in minerals it could compromise their immune system. Cali has flakey skin and her hair at the ends were curling a it.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Not exactly sure but we culled the most 3 problematic goats in the last few years and so far... crossing fingers. I just realized it a few weeks ago. Some does have to do with mineral consumption from what I have read, and interestingly those 3 were not mineral piggys.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Skin and hair issues, I usually look to copper and zinc. Not sure where you are located but you might want to look into those. We have copper issues and have to bolus 2-3x per year.


----------



## Jesibel13 (May 2, 2017)

punchiepal said:


> Skin and hair issues, I usually look to copper and zinc. Not sure where you are located but you might want to look into those. We have copper issues and have to bolus 2-3x per year.


Yes that's what I'm thinking too so I have them on Replamin to help. I copper 2x a yr

Good news her udders cleared up and she never scabbed which is good. Not like what happened to my other Nigerian, thankfully! And it cleared up faster when I stopped using the ointment. The Banix shampoo and the Chloredixine teat dip, sprayed the entire udder after I washed. Help so much thank you and everyone for your help


----------



## Nat (Apr 26, 2018)

punchiepal said:


> This vaccine
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/lysigin?via=533884969fa2600f00000284/533884999fa2600f000002b9/5338849a9fa2600f000002da


What dose do you use for alpine does? Can i vaccinate the kids? Dose for kids?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

This is the info I would follow 
https://www.dairygoatinfo.com/threads/breeding-pre-breeding-pre-kidding-management-vicki.16566/


----------

